# Need a laptop for light gaming and running VMware within 40k



## Minion (Feb 7, 2015)

Guys need a laptop within 35-40k my requirements are

Display should be good(good contrst ratio) 720p would do
Good sound quality
Should able to run latest game on medium to low settings
14incher would be great
finally good battery backup 

I will be using this lappy for gaming,watching movies and running VMs.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 7, 2015)

Check out this Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Rs.41299 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Silver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
or this Lenovo FLEX 2-14 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1/ Touch) (59-413529) Rs.40800 Price in India - Buy Lenovo FLEX 2-14 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1/ Touch) (59-413529) Graphite Grey Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2015)

try to get Lenovo Z50 with 840m and not the 820m.


----------



## Minion (Feb 8, 2015)

After searching over internet if found these
Asus S56CM
Dell Inspiron 14 3000 Series(i3 & 820 GPU)
Dell Inspiron 14 3000 Series(i5 & 820 GPU)
DELL ULTRABOOK N5523
HP Pavilion 15-n201ax Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph)
HP 15-r022TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph

What about these?

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Check out this Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Rs.41299 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Silver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com



Looks good but need something light weight.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> try to get Lenovo Z50 with 840m and not the 820m.



Could you post link plz?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

Minion said:


> After searching over internet if found these
> Asus S56CM
> Dell Inspiron 14 3000 Series(i3 & 820 GPU)
> Dell Inspiron 14 3000 Series(i5 & 820 GPU)
> ...



Asus one: 635m
Dell models: 820m
Dell ultrabook: lacks dGPU (not sure on this one)
HP model 1: Radeon HD 8670M
hp model 2: 820m

All these are weaker than the 840m in the Lenovo Z50. If you want to play latest games on low-med settings, all the models mentioned above will be really bad for it.

get Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.43990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

or
Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) Rs.43100 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Feb 8, 2015)

Gaming purpose laptops won't be light.
And light laptops won't let you game that much.
I suggested you both gaming and non gaming option.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Gaming purpose laptops won't be light.
> And light laptops won't let you game that much.
> I suggested you both gaming and non gaming option.



the Z50 you suggested has 820m, insufficient for @OP's use.


----------



## Minion (Feb 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Asus one: 635m
> Dell models: 820m
> Dell ultrabook: lacks dGPU (not sure on this one)
> HP model 1: Radeon HD 8670M
> ...




Thanks for suggestion but my budget is strictly 40k.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Gaming purpose laptops won't be light.
> And light laptops won't let you game that much.
> I suggested you both gaming and non gaming option.



Can you suggest some light weight lappy i can compromise on gaming but i need to frequenty carry my lappy for travel purpose.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> the Z50 you suggested has 820m, insufficient for @OP's use.



Can you suggest some light weight 14" laptops with basic GPU and good battery backup?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> the Z50 you suggested has 820m, insufficient for @OP's use.



Op is budget restrained. I was looking to suggest more of a affordable one which is of course with lower gpu.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] flex which I recommended is a absolutely ultra portable laptop. A lot of people in my college use flex series laptops coz of portiblity but yeah not that great when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Minion (Feb 9, 2015)

How are these
Lenovo Flex 2-14D Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1) (59-427873) Rs.33080 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Flex 2-14D Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1) (59-427873) Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

HP (i5/ 4GB RAM/ 1 GB Graphics) Rs.37990 Price in India - Buy HP (i5/ 4GB RAM/ 1 GB Graphics) Anodized Aluminium Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## Minion (Feb 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> the Z50 you suggested has 820m, insufficient for @OP's use.



Finally increased my budget to 44k and planning to buy Lenovo Flex 14 (59-429516).It is light and portable If you have any better option please suggest.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 11, 2015)

Minion said:


> Finally increased my budget to 44k and planning to buy Lenovo Flex 14 (59-429516).It is light and portable If you have any better option please suggest.



Yeah you can get it but you will get somewhat playable frame rates in latest games. 820m is not enough for low-med settings on all games.

*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-820M.108477.0.html

other than that, Z50 with 840m is there but on the heavier side.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 12, 2015)

now just go for z50 with 840m


----------



## matrixx (Feb 12, 2015)

Minion said:


> Finally increased my budget to 44k and planning to buy Lenovo Flex 14 (59-429516).It is light and portable If you have any better option please suggest.


 Flex is good machine. Have a look at also to Dell 14 5000 new series.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

matrixx said:


> Flex is good machine. Have a look at also to Dell 14 5000 new series.



Considering that the given laptop has R7 M265 which has comparable performance with 730m and costs more than a Z50 with 840m, it would be better to get the Z50 instead.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 12, 2015)

matrixx said:


> Flex is good machine. Have a look at also to Dell 14 5000 new series.



+1 for this remark.
Finally @OP your choice.

- - - Updated - - -

Also to [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],my Friend,without undermining the very good machine(laptop) by Lenovo Z50 and without any insistence or rabid support for DELL laptop(since I am owning one and many of our Friends deemed it to be a crap),an important aspect you(and similar opinion based friends) forget that the DELL laptop as mentioned comes with Windows-8.1 loaded,whereasLenovo Z50 comes preloaded with DOS.
*Thus the price difference,and arguably DELL is costlier.*
Isn't that justified???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

Windows 8.1 SL 64 bit OEM version costs 5.4k which comes with the Dell laptop as well.

If you factor this in, you get bloat-free OS with better dGPU at the same price. If you get the Windows 8.1 Pro student version instead, it'll cost you only 3.5k from Microsoft India, can't get any more cheaper than this.

I'm trying to save some of OP's hard earned money by investing in a better overall machine without gaining anything for myself.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Windows 8.1 SL 64 bit OEM version costs 5.4k which comes with the Dell laptop as well.
> 
> If you factor this in, you get bloat-free OS with better dGPU at the same price. If you get the Windows 8.1 Pro student version instead, it'll cost you only 3.5k from Microsoft India, can't get any more cheaper than this.
> 
> I'm trying to save some of OP's hard earned money by investing in a better overall machine without gaining anything for myself.


Obviously that's a point,but [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] please mention the model number(preferably in flipkart) of Lenovo Z50 series of laptop that comes with *dGPU* but costs  lesser than DELL Inspiron 14 5000 series.
Again no offence friend,just want to look at that model.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Obviously that's a point,but [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] please mention the model number(preferably in flipkart) of Lenovo Z50 series of laptop that comes with *dGPU* but costs lesser than DELL Inspiron 14 5000 series.
> Again no offence friend,just want to look at that model.





Buddy, I've been mentioning them since the start. 

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) Rs.42999 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.42990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] what have you decided?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buddy, I've been mentioning them since the start.
> 
> Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) Rs.42999 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.42990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


Again I reiterate that all the above models comes with free DOS not full Windows-8.1
Prices goes up/down in Flipkart,and during the Diwali DELL SE OFFER ,I got it at Rs.42,600/-
One of the buyers from Flipkart got the DELL Inspiron 14 5447 notebook at Rs.35k(during Billion purchase offer)
 [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] could very well purchase the Lenovo Flex model with eyes blindfolded,a very good purchase.He could also purchase laptop from any other manufacturer 
according to his wish + will .That is my point. 
Various models(Lenovo) and discussions are presented,but I think there should not be any insistence for OP. [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] is a well Tech enthusiast and geek,with a good amount of knowledge and stable matured mind.
His choice.


----------



## Minion (Feb 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] what have you decided?



Almost decided on getting lenovo flex due to full HD IPS display.From my research what i found out that no laptop is perfect atleast in budget segment for e.g a laptop can have very good configuration but display quality will be bad take the example of lenovo model Saiyan has mentioned it got not so good TN panel but got nvidia 840 GPU same with dell too AMD 265 and again with TN.

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> Again I reiterate that all the above models comes with free DOS not full Windows-8.1
> Prices goes up/down in Flipkart,and during the Diwali DELL SE OFFER ,I got it at Rs.42,600/-
> One of the buyers from Flipkart got the DELL Inspiron 14 5447 notebook at Rs.35k(during Billion purchase offer)
> [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] could very well purchase the Lenovo Flex model with eyes blindfolded,a very good purchase.He could also purchase laptop from any other manufacturer
> ...



I created this thread for getting suggestions so all suggestions are welcome.Finding a notebook within budget that fullfill all your requirement is such a pain in ass


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 13, 2015)

Minion said:


> Almost decided on getting lenovo flex due to full HD IPS display.From my research what i found out that no laptop is perfect atleast in budget segment for e.g a laptop can have very good configuration but display quality will be bad take the example of lenovo model Saiyan has mentioned it got not so good TN panel but got nvidia 840 GPU same with dell too AMD 265 and again with TN.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



A very good decision in buying the Lenovo Flex FHD notebook.
Keep it up,Friend and enjoy the experience.
Please do post pics/videos of unboxing and a short review on Lenovo Flex if possible.
Thank You.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice choice and I am thinking about flex 2 right?


----------



## Minion (Feb 14, 2015)

^yes Flex 2.
Lenovo Flex 2-14 | Ideapad Laptop | Lenovo India | The DO Store


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

Minion said:


> ^yes Flex 2.
> Lenovo Flex 2-14 | Ideapad Laptop | Lenovo India | The DO Store



superb bro enjoy


----------



## Minion (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry guys for bugging you again how is this 
HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Rs.50500 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Imprint SNow White Color With Texture Linear Pattern

It has 840M and it is lighter too around 2.2Kg.Need feedback from you people.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

Minion said:


> Sorry guys for bugging you again how is this
> HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Rs.50500 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Imprint SNow White Color With Texture Linear Pattern
> 
> It has 840M and it is lighter too around 2.2Kg.Need feedback from you people.



It says 2.44 KG on the product page itself.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

Umm weight is 2.44kg. FLex is a hands down winner for portability and ease of use.


----------



## Minion (Feb 27, 2015)

This page is saying it is 2.27Kg
HP Pavilion 15-p077tx Notebook PC | HP® Official India Store

Anyways I will be going to auditon after 2 days I have these laptops in mind
HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook
Lenovo Z50-70(59-420313) Notebook
IdeaPad Flex 2-14 FHD (Grey)59-429729

If somebody wants to add any options to this list you are welcome


----------



## Minion (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you all for your valuable feedback.
Finally bought HP pavilion 15 P077TX for 48k with mcfee internet security 15 months license(Free).Laptop looks good in white colour and it is pretty light too.
Windows boots within 5 sec.Runs cool and is very silent too.Display is good with good contrast ratio.Sound quality is decent  with good high and mids some bass.

Viewing angles are not good as with all TN panels but if you sit in front of lappy you will not face any issues.Havn't played any heavy games as i am busy.Charging is very fast this laptop charges within 1Hr.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 6, 2015)

Minion said:


> Thank you all for your valuable feedback.
> Finally bought HP pavilion 15 P077TX for 48k with mcfee internet security 15 months license(Free).Laptop looks good in white colour and it is pretty light too.
> Windows boots within 5 sec.Runs cool and is very silent too.Display is good with good contrast ratio.Sound quality is decent  with good high and mids some bass.
> 
> Viewing angles are not good as with all TN panels but if you sit in front of lappy you will not face any issues.Havn't played any heavy games as i am busy.Charging is very fast this laptop charges within 1Hr.


++++11111....
This is what I like and adore.
Always own choice + wish,always going by self decision &  judgement.
Thank you Friend,for the honourable decision  and  self  purchase a wise one for you personally.


----------



## Minion (Mar 6, 2015)

^Thanks mate.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

Congo man. Now I am waiting for a review.


----------

